# A Navajo NAPI license costs $400.00 to.......



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

hunt 72,000 acres of agricultural fields, with numerous ponds, and hundreds of thousands of ducks and geese feeding there daily for a 3 month season and a daily bag limit of 7 ducks and 4 geese, that doesn't count against your states limit?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Youre kidding right? no brainer for me-.....


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

me either, but guys I hunt with won't??


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

where do I send the check


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Let's see if this works.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=StfyE7Jkd6E&desktop_uri=/watch?v=StfyE7Jkd6E 
If not. Go to YouTube and search navajo outdoors.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Billie said:


> Youre kidding right? no brainer for me-.....


+1 and I dont know why people post questions like this other than to rub the rest of our noses in it..........


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I just needed to get with like minded hunters, instead of the boneheads I hunt with.
They think Im crazy to spend that amount of money to only hunt birds.
I shoulda started hunting NAPI years ago.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

What's closest airport and hotel? Ill offer 5 times that!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Raymond Little said:


> What's closest airport and hotel? Ill offer 5 times that!


Exactly. Those bonehead need to come hunt in TX and see how good they have it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Calling BS


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

calling bs on what?


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Im in. I have some customers that have a house in New Mexico they say I can use it any time. Let me know when and where
I need a vacation


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

It's navajo rez.
Season starts tomorrow, and ends in January.
Ya need a navajo small game license with bird stamp, which allows you to hunt on the rez in 4 states, and the 400 buck NAPI permit.
Their limit is 7 ducks and 4 geese.
Ours is 7 and 3.
So the way I understand it, I could legally kill 14 and 7 a day!

Google waterfowl hunting on NAPI, and see what you find.

If anyone is serious, fly into Durango, Co., I can pick you up and put you ul!

Permit comes with maps and legal!
Im gonna meet up with Eric in the safety department next week and get mine.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Im interested. I cant get PM to work. I have been thinking about goining to NM for a while and need a vacation.
[email protected]


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Really?
Moved to realestate over asking if others would pay that amount of monetary to hunt? 
Brad throws out an interest in doing it, I offer to pick him up and put him up, and it gets moved? 

WOW.......
Never started as an ad, just a reality check question to see if I was goofy.


----------



## mgatc (Jan 7, 2012)

Is this a per person fee?
Moving my son to Cannon AFB in Clovis next week. Will stay in NM thru Oct 28. 
Interested


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark Teahan said:


> Really?
> Moved to realestate over asking if others would pay that amount of monetary to hunt?
> Brad throws out an interest in doing it, I offer to pick him up and put him up, and it gets moved?
> 
> ...


Dont make since to me. I thought it was a very genorous offer (sP).
I cant get my PM to work


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah a per person, for the 3 month long season, fee.
Brad, sent you a pm. Can you open it?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Heck, Mark, it was only $300 two years ago. I didn't hunt last year with the knees, but I've bought that tag a couple of times. Lot and lots of geese. Good ducks till the ponds freeze. 

Its not a hunt club, or any business, or anything like that (except for maybe the Navajo). Its a trespass permit to the Navajo Agricultural Products area just south of Farmington, where there are lots of center pivot corn fields. Like Mark says, you also need the Navajo Nation hunting license. They also sell an upland trespass pass, but I've never seen may pheasants or chukars up there.

This is no real estate ad - its just hunting on a reservation. Done it for years off of NAPI were you don't have to pay the trespass fee, and several times up on NAPI.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Chuck.
Trap and I are getting ready for duck today!
The price went up a hunert bucks this year.
After moving frac tanks thru NAPI all last week and seeing all the corn fields and such, I decided, what the neck.
Its gonna be tough setting up in those huge fields by myself, but I guess Ill just have to start earlier!

Too many birds coming up off Bolacks to not try.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Sounds good to me except for the part about the limit not counting. A limit is a limit, don't think it would be right to go on the res and bag a limit then go off and bag another.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Mark, if you know well checkers out there, they will know which fields are getting used by the geese - or check yourself the afternoon before a hunt. Even with a small spread you can pull a few geese off of the big flocks - enough to limit. For the far edge of the pacific flyway, there is nothing I've seen like it. 

My gunsmith and his son have hunted that area a couple of years, and over the years I've known others. Its not cheap, but its the best around here.

They limit the number of trespass tags, too, so you are never overwhelmed with other hunters. I don't ever recall seeing anyone else, now that I think of it. 

Hope you get a limit!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Sounds good to me except for the part about the limit not counting. A limit is a limit, don't think it would be right to go on the res and bag a limit then go off and bag another.


I'm not sure about waterfowl, but at least in NM I can buy an elk tag on the Jicarilla Reservation and still have a NM tag. I suspect waterfowl are the same. Trying to shoot two limits in this county would be a lot of work, though. Right or wrong, I'll bet its legal. It is for big game.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

State bag limits are set in conjunction with the USFWS and apply to privates and public lands. I second duck4me's call of BS. A lease for hunting rights on 72,000 acres for $400??? I think NOT.

Irishwhistler.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Its so hard to be wrong, isn't it? 

Its no lease, its right to access. A trespass fee on a portion of the Navajo Nation. And Indian Reservations are different. They are separate nations by treaty and law. They are definitely not public nor private. I don't know about waterfowl, Mark can reply to that, but i know its true for big game.

http://www.navajopride.com/Hunting.html

http://www.nndfw.org/2011-2012 Game Bird Proclamation.pdf

and check the "Open Areas"

take a look, come hunt the Navajo Nation


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

It sounds to me its 400 a day per person? I havnt checked into it that much yet


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

$400 per person per season, not per day.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Only 400? Heck in arkansas a 40 acre rice field in decent duck area is usually 4,000 which doesn't include diesel to pump it. The best 40 acre fields hardly ever open up and if they do are around 6-8,000. Flooded timber can run from 15,000-25,000 for 80-150 acres. Club dues usually charge 5-10,000 for decent hunting and 6 digits for phenomenal hunting. If I was out there I wouldn't think twice about this oppurtunity


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning all.
Reading the rules, the way I am understanding it, NO double limit.
What I am not getting tho is the reservation limit is 7 ducks and 4 geese, where state is 7 ducks and 3 geese.
Im going to get my Navajo nation small game license with bird validation today, and might be able to meet up with the safety guy and get my NAPI permit.
Once I get it, Ill fill you all in.
It is 400 bucks for all season, to access all the fields, ponds, and canals, on 72,000 acres of the place.
They will give me maps. 
Reservations are sovereign nations. They make their own rules.
Heck, I need a picture work permit to work on the Jicarilla and Southern Ute reservations.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Mark, the Navajo's use the Arizona limits, not the NM limits. Probably its because Window Rock is in AZ, but its been that way as long as I've lived here. 

They make you have a picture ID on the Southern Ute? I have one for the Jicarilla, but not the Utes. They are probaby too used to me, or all the rangers have my picture on the dash.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

never mind. Its my new rig pass, I just got. Shoulda put my glasses on. Thought it was Ute.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

license was 30 bucks plus 5 bucks for the bird validation.
Now to meet up with Eric at NAPI headquarters to get my permit, and the fun begins!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's pics thru the windshield from yesterday of some of what it looks like.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark: even the mighty Navajo nation cant override the even mightier USFW service....Waterfowl comes under the heading of migratory bird act, and once you limit out in one state you are done for the day..PERIOD...the reason I know that is that we posed the hypothetical to a long time USFW warden at the Cibola NWR on the California/AZ border and also has grounds on an Indian reservation,and according to him even if you hunted all three areas you would be over the limit for one day once you shot a limit in the original state you hunted


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

That's fine. Im not greedy.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Raymond Little said:


> What's closest airport and hotel? Ill offer 5 times that!


Agreed, I'd pay that for a weekend!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

If I caught my typing finger trying to tell the whole world about my KEWL new hunting spot- I would gnaw the summitch right off.

Just saying

Bubba


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Its true cause I read it on the internet!
Well,
I called a federal warden buddy I hunt with on occasion, when our schedules coincide, and asked him about hunting on NAPI/the res, and the bag limits.
He told me NAPI/the res is a sovereign nation, and legally, If, I were to have and awesome day on NAPI, and killed my limit, I could swing into my spots off res, and legally, kill my state limit as well.
He said just like nm state requires one to have a fur takers license to shoot fox and bobcat, but they fall under your Navajo Nation small game license. He checked a guy with 2 cold, stiff, bobcat and a fox once on BLM land, and asked for his fur license and the guy produced his res license and said he shot them out there and hit his favorite calling spot on BLM land on the way home for coyote. He was legal.

Oh, and permits are limited, and was told they only sell under 40 a year.


Sorry all, right, wrong, or other, thems the laws.

So, I can, legally shoot 14 ducks and 7 geese a day if I wanted to, between the state and sovereign nation.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

The Navajo Nation is in 4 states.
So which state law applies?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark Teahan said:


> The Navajo Nation is in 4 states.
> So which state law applies?


The State in which you are hunting....better check the possession limits of your state and also if there is a way to certify that the birds you take on the reservation can be verified as such, because once you leave that reservation you are fair game for a game warden to apply the law for his jurisdiction


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> The State in which you are hunting....better check the possession limits of your state and also if there is a way to certify that the birds you take on the reservation can be verified as such, because once you leave that reservation you are fair game for a game warden to apply the law for his jurisdiction


If the game is properly tagged you can carry them across statelines without issue.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

possession limit is 3x the daily bag limit here.
I know all 4 warden here, and fixing to get to know res l/e.


----------



## Sporting Gold (May 25, 2008)

Well Mark how was the hunting? You're going to have to let us know how you did.

Joe


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

No permit yet.
They are on Navajo time.
Was told they are being sent up from Window Rock, Az.
The safety gun went down Friday for a meeting with fish and game in attendance.
Haven't heard anything yet.
Went scouting Wednesday. Most corn is still standing with harvesting going on. But oh the wheat fields, and winter wheat sure looked great.
Glad I have a layout blind. The fields are huge and no cover.
Know of 2 ponds now, plus was told to find low spots in the canals that hold water when they stop the water for the winter.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

permits are in!
Gonna try to get up there after work to get mine!
Was told the season is going to go thru February.
Stay tuned for factual update.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Most reservations work that way. Season pass for hunting. Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota, Wyoming etc all have reservations with the same program. I've used them


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice, huh!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Well good news, bad news and other....
I paid my money, and got my NAPI permit.
Bad news is, is Napi's season is but from November 26 thru January 30, so only 2 months long.
Nm season ends January 24, so I can still hunt up there a week longer.
Navajo Nation season ends December 18, iirc..
Plus side is It's 72,00 acres of prime agricultural fields.

Now I got a question for you duck experts.
When I was leaving the field office at dusk, I saw a flock of over a hunert ducks fly over me, then another, and another.
I turned around and started following them, more were flying over.
They hooked left and I backed up at full throttle to watch them, and I turned into a cut corn field access and just held my mouth open as thousands of ducks were circling and landing. Eric, the safety guy had seen me and pulled in behind and we watched hundreds more circle and land. We had the biggest grins.
So why were all these ducks landing in a cut corn field right before dark? 
How long would they stay, and do ducks return to the same field come daylight or do they stay all night.

Oh come on November 26th!! 
And the major migrations haven't even got here yet!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark Teahan said:


> Well good news, bad news and other....
> I paid my money, and got my NAPI permit.
> Bad news is, is Napi's season is but from November 26 they January 30, so only 2 months long.
> Nm season ends January 24, so I can still hunt up there a week longer.
> ...


They are going to eat....it was a full moon the the other night,,,they will stay until they have picked the field clean or until someone/something pushes them along like a cold front, highly unlikely those birds will be there in Nov unless there are other fields in the area yet to be harvested, and then they are headed either south or the nearest refuge with undisturbed water...If they are there at dusk/night there is no guarantee they will be there in the morning or they might leave before LST..I would try and pattern them and see if the field is a morning spot or an afternoon spot or possibly a roost


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

There are hundreds of uncut corn fields up there right now. They have just started harvesting. There is an endless supply of food there.
Just never thought ducks fed or roosted on dry land in the dark.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark Teahan said:


> There are hundreds of uncut corn fields up there right now. They have just started harvesting. There is an endless supply of food there.
> Just never thought ducks fed or roosted on dry land in the dark.


You would be surprised at how quickly ducks and geese can pick a field clean, when they no longer land there you know the food is gone, they are susceptible to predators when feeding in the fields at night, everything from coyotes,foxes,and owls will hit that field and feed on ducks and geese too


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Mark Teahan said:


> There are hundreds of uncut corn fields up there right now. They have just started harvesting. There is an endless supply of food there.
> Just never thought ducks fed or roosted on dry land in the dark.


Mark,

This generally depends on the moon phase. On a clear full moon night ,birds will stay in the fields.

Rich


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's a few pics of a pond ip there.
LOTS of coots, and quite a few widgeons, and what looks like, redheads. 
There are also deicers going.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Is that the pond by the feedlot? I've shot quite a few ducks there if it is.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah Chuck.
Im scouting!
Some geese on the big fields towards Morgan lake, and some ducks on the lake.
Might try where the water comes out the plant. There were quite a few there when I pulled up this morning.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I used to hunt the inlet, but they mowed all the vegetation there so I haven't been back to Morgan for a few years. The outlet always has a ton of geese out there; the water is quite warm. i train on that side of the lake sometimes in the winter. You just about need a boat to hunt that part of the lake, though.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah. was thinkin that. the point sticking out looks like " the spot" but gotta see how to get out there.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

exactly. There are enough fisherman hanging out there, though, that the geese seem to ignore the boats, so maybe that would work


----------

